# Wishing to stop the email notifications from threads



## Rocklobster (Dec 25, 2010)

Where do I find the function that will stop me from being notified by email everytime somebody responds to a thread I have posted in. I looked around, but had no luck finding it.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 25, 2010)

Up can manage your subscriptions in your user cp http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/usercp.php

You can change your settings to no notification or even delete existing subscriptions.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2010)

Rocklobster said:


> Where do I find the function that will stop me from being notified by email everytime somebody responds to a thread I have posted in. I looked around, but had no luck finding it. Thanks in advance.


 
I'm not sure it worked, but I switched you to susbscribe with no e-mail notification.  It may be something only an Admin can do.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 25, 2010)

Janet H said:


> Up can manage your subscriptions in your user cp http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/usercp.php
> 
> You can change your settings to no notification or even delete existing subscriptions.


 Thanks. I have gone into user cp and cannot find the box to manage that function. Sorry, but I can't seem to see it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2010)

Rocklobster said:


> Thanks. I have gone into user cp and cannot find the box to manage that function. Sorry, but I can't seem to see it.


 
On the left , click "Edit Options"


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 25, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> On the left , click "Edit Options"


 Thanks. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 17, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not sure it worked, but I switched you to susbscribe with no e-mail notification.  It may be something only an Admin can do.



I don't want email notifications about subscribed threads while I'm travelling. I tried setting my subscription mode to no e-mail notification, but I am still getting email notifications. I checked and it is still set that way.

I don't want to unsubscribe, because I want to change it back when I get home.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 17, 2011)

taxlady said:


> I don't want email notifications about subscribed threads while I'm travelling. I tried setting my subscription mode to no e-mail notification, but I am still getting email notifications. *I checked and it is still set that way.*
> 
> I don't want to unsubscribe, because I want to change it back when I get home.



That's clear as mud. I went and checked. It is still set to no email notifications. I haven't gotten any notifications since my previous post.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 17, 2011)

What might have caused it, taxlady, was that you had threads you were subscribed to before the change and it didn't register right away.  Hope all is well now.  Have a good trip!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 17, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> What might have caused it, taxlady, was that you had threads you were subscribed to before the change and it didn't register right away.  Hope all is well now.  Have a good trip!



Thank you. I'm stressing about getting stuff done before I leave.

I just got another email notification.

I made the change several hours ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 17, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Thank you. I'm stressing about getting stuff done before I leave.
> 
> I just got another email notification.
> 
> I made the change several hours ago.


 
I just checked and it's set for "subscribed, no notification."

Time to calm down and take it easy, before you start spinning in one place!

It will either all get done or DH will have to cope.   I opt for him coping

Hugs,
PF


----------



## taxlady (Jan 17, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just checked and it's set for "subscribed, no notification."
> 
> Time to calm down and take it easy, before you start spinning in one place!
> 
> ...



No notifications for the past 45 minutes. 

It's not stuff that has to do with DH coping. I know he can. It's packing and making sure I have the papers to get back into Canada. I also have to pick up some Euros and maybe some Danish kroner. 4 hours at the airport in Paris between planes - I will need some coffee


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 17, 2011)

taxlady said:


> hours at the airport in Paris between planes - I will need some coffee



Well, at least Parisian coffee is nice and strong! 

Oh, if you find you are having problems getting back into Canada, just tell them that Alix and I will vouch for you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 17, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Well, at least Parisian coffee is nice and strong!
> 
> Oh, if you find you are having problems getting back into Canada, just tell them that Alix and I will vouch for you!


 
And I know some of the guys on the Montana Border patrol.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll call on you guys if I need to.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm still getting email notifications. I am posting this from the airport. Flight is delayed about 1.5 hours. My sister's flight is delayed 3 hours and we won't be able to catch the same plane from Paris to Copenhagen.


----------



## Love2cook11 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, it appears that every thread i post to ends up being a subscription with email notice.  I can turn off the email notice but sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't (like if i go and post again, i think that's when i start getting email notices again).  How do i stop the auto subscription to threads where I post?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 17, 2011)

Love2cook11 said:


> Hello, it appears that every thread i post to ends up being a subscription with email notice. I can turn off the email notice but sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't (like if i go and post again, i think that's when i start getting email notices again). How do i stop the auto subscription to threads where I post?


 

I think I got them stopped for you, let me know!


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's a hint for you, Rock.

After changing to "no email notification" in your preferences, go to the "subscribed threads" in your User CP and click on the check box at the top right to check _all_ then go to the bottom of the page to where it says "selected threads" and choose "no email notifications" from the menu there.  This will stop the emails you are _already_ subscribed to.

If you have threads you want to Ignore, you need to do the same.  Put a checkmark next to the thread you want to ignore and then to the bottom of page for "selected threads" and choose "delete" or they will keep coming up there as unread.

Some threads I mark as Ignore I leave undeleted so I can see if anything interesting has been added.

I Ignore some threads on the forum so they don't keep popping up every few minutes as new posts are added, but I'm not really interested in, but I choose to leave them in my subscribed posts so I can be sure I'm not really missing anything and I can catch up on these all at once.


----------



## Love2cook11 (Feb 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think I got them stopped for you, let me know!



Thank you!

ETA: it worked!


----------

